# My goat just had a kid!! I didn't even know she was pregnant!



## cindy78 (Jun 26, 2011)

I went out to milk my Nubian I noticed she was just laying in her barn while her 7 month old "Rosie" was calling for me. I noticed a "ball of water" coming out of her rear! I've never had any animals give birth in person before so I wasn't sure what it was. lol So, about a half an hour later or less, that water broke and feet started to come out. I didn't know what to do! She was laying down moaning and pushing but the legs wouldn't come out any further! I called everyone I knew that had goats but NOONE answered!! So I decided to start helping her and a few minutes later, a baby came out!! So, now, I don't know what I have to do?? He's all cleaned off now and he has latched on to her teet and I'm pretty sure he did get some milk out. If she is still pregnant with another one, how long could it take for her to give birth again? I have to go to church in about an hour and am afraid to leave them alone even though she has done it alone before with her previous owner. ??? 

How can I upload a pic of him? I still haven't figured how to use this site. lol

Thank you in advance for the advice!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 26, 2011)

You need to post a few more times. You need to have over 10 posts to post a picture. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## cindy78 (Jun 26, 2011)

oh ok. thank you! well, is there anything I should do with the baby right now? I keep checking on him and she seems like she is gonna have another one cause she is moaning and sometimes scratches at the ground like she did before he came out. But only mucus like stuff is coming out?? Is that normal? She kidded (if thats the right term) around 12 noon.  it's 3:30 now. is it still possible she can have another one?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jun 26, 2011)

The mucous type stuff red? If so, that's probably the placenta. By the point, she should have kidded the other. If she is still in distress (moaning, pushing/having contractions) you need to get in there ASAP and see if the kid needs to be delivered by you. I hope everything is ok!


----------



## cindy78 (Jun 26, 2011)

She seems fine now. She is just tired. The baby is fine and finally got the hang of getting the teet himself! The mom doesn't seem to be in distress or anything. She is just really tired. So I guess I have more time now to relax and read up on all the info I need to take care of him Vaccinations, etc... I can't wait till I can post pics. He looks like a little cow black and white lol. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow!   What a surprise!  Congratulations!

Vaccinations:  You'll want to give 2ml of CD/T vaccine at 1 wk old and again at 4-5 wks old.

Since it's a boy, you'll want to either separate or castrate him at 8 weeks so he doesn't try to breed his mom or sister.

I would give mom a vitamin b shot as a pick me up since she had no pre-pregnancy planning (ie: you were milking her clear through...).

And probably give them both a shot of Bo-Se.


----------



## cindy78 (Jun 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Wow!   What a surprise!  Congratulations!
> 
> Vaccinations:  You'll want to give 2ml of CD/T vaccine at 1 wk old and again at 4-5 wks old.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for that info Elevan! I will pick some up later today. 

She is a good mom and gave me good milk throughout her pregnancy. Wish I would have known, I would of given her a rest! Beautiful kid though. Can't wait til I can post pics


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 27, 2011)

Just keep posting things. like: hello everyone, ect......


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 27, 2011)

What a surprise. Congratulations. Can not wait to see pics.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 27, 2011)

You lucky ducky! 

That's awesome for you! Congrats and


----------



## peachick (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats,  what a thrill you had 
handle that baby as much as you can,  it will imprint on you during the first few days, and he will know you are family.
I didnt do that when my very first 2 kids were born, and they have never loved me like the ones that  I handled young.


----------



## julieq (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations!  What a great surprise!


----------



## cindy78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you!! Will try to post pics soon!


----------

